# STOPPING MEDS AFTER BFP - HELP



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Girls, 
I am been told by the RFC to stop meds after my 7 week scan but i told them i still had some left and was told to finish them off.

I am really panicking about stopping them as everywere i read most keep taking meds until 12 weeks.

Can anyone left me know when they stopped taking meds and if everything was okay.

Thanks

Fi xx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Fi, I think it makes a difference whether you've had a fresh or frozen transfer to some extent. With frozen transfers I think most clinics keep you on the meds for longer. I don't want to worry you but back in December last year I had a fresh tansfer that resulted in a BFP. I was told by my clinic that as it was a fresh transfer and my body was full of hormones I should stop taking cyclogest as soon as I got the BFP. I was nervous and reluctant to do so but I trusted them. A few days after stopping I started to bleed and consequently m/c. It turned out I didn't have enough progesterone in my body afteral  . Obviously I was devestated and wished I had followed my instincts and carried on withthe meds. In Jan this year I had a frozen transfer that again ended in a BFP   and this time I was told to stay on the meds until 12 weeks. I'm now 10 weeks and everything seems to be going well  . I will come off the meds gradually between 12 and 13 weeks and pray that everything goes well. I hope this has helped you and not worried you. Maybe get a second opinion from another clinic/doctor before stopping? Ask whether it would hurt to stay on just for your peace of mind. Godd luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TBM (Nov 25, 2010)

I am panicing too, I am with Origin in Belfast and they stop progesterone as soon as you get a BFP, I got a BFP last Sunday and now I have read everywhere most people are on progesterone for at least 10 weeks.  Do you normally stay on 400 or 200 progesterone daily?


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm on 2x400mg daily. x


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

We used clinic aboard and was told to take med till 11 weeks - 800 mg prog a day + estrogene - the Royal told us to stop after pregnancy - all clinics appear to be different but go with your gut feeling if this helps.  ALL THE BEST bron


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Girls, 

Thanks for replying - 
Nevergiveuphope - what clinic did you attend? - I had a Frozen Embryo transfer.

I am going to ring the clinic in the morning.

Fixx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

I've had treatment at Gateshead. Good luck Fi. It can't hurt to stay on the meds and they have undoubtedly helped me maintain this pregnancy. I wish you all the best. Please let me know how you get on and what your clinic says. xx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya girls,

i was also told at my 7week scan to stop all meds, and i had a major bleed that day!! i didnt take there advice and got a perscription from my gp for the gels and hrt and took them till 10 weeks ( also had a bleed at 9 weeks ) ... my advice it do as your heart tells you


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

I was also worried bout this as was on crinone gel to my OTD then had no more. I nearly thought about getting some from my Dad as he is a GP but am trusting the RFC to know what they're doing. I think I'm about 6 wks now and scan is next week. Altho if I'd had extra I would have continued, as it makes perfect sense to me, and esp if its not harmful! Anything to help I say!


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

I dont know if my GP will give them to me - i am really worried about this and would like to stay on them until 12 weeks but what if my clainic wont let me.  I am not asking them for free my treatment is self funded and i am prepared to pay for the meds again - 

Fitfinn - what does your dad think re continuing meds until 12 weeks as a GP 

I really    this all works out okay - 

Fi xx


----------



## 2Angels (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi

My schedule say's for me to stay on tablets and gel until 1st scan if i get a positive result.


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi ladies just thought u's pop in and give my pennies worth   - I only stayed on meds (crinone) till my otd (they only give u enough in our clinic for d 2ww) so I stopped maybe d day of testing, and as u can see I have a perfect little girl who is 9 mths old now from that tx 

Nicola xxxxx


----------

